# Gas Regulator Question



## Estam (Nov 27, 2016)

I am removing an old copper tone Range and oven and each has there own regulator as in the attached jpg. I am unable to find a shut-off valve for these regulators and wonder if there are shut-off's built in to these regulators.
Thanks of any assistance.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2016)

No they do not have an internal control other than their design function, so you'll need to shut of the supply at the source and relight all of the other pilots when you turn the supply back on.

If your other appliances are piped in the same manner, you'll be be well advised to install ball valves at all of them, not only as a safety measure, but as a maintenance convenience.


----------



## Estam (Nov 27, 2016)

Perfect, I thought as such, hoping the new stove will have it's own regulator. We are inheriting a 10 year old GE in perfect shape so this is our weekend project. Will remove old reg. and buy shut-off tomorrow and shut gas off at the supply source. 
Thanks for the info...


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2016)

The GE may also have its own regulator, which be just after the gas connection.

In clarification, if the appliance comes with a flex or rigid connection line, the regulator will be after that line.


----------

